# 2008 F250 King Ranch (Sold!)



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Asking Price reduced to KBB Retail...

I am selling our Ford F250 King Ranch that has 44,821 miles. Exterior is Copper Brown Metallic - the original King Ranch color. Extras include a Roll-n-lock bedcover and a full padded Bed Rug install including the Tailgate. All scheduled maintenance, I have always put Mobil 1 full synthetic in the motor. Always garaged, Excellent condition. Looks & drives great. It has mostly highway miles. No accidents, Non-smoker, One owner, Title in hand, Very clean interior, Well maintained - the King Ranch Chaparral leather seats are like new - I have always treated them (front and back) twice yearly with Lexol cleaner and conditioner (more if they needed it). The truck is 2WD with 4.10 rear and limited slip differential. The truck comes with the integrated Tow command trailer brake controller and Powerscope trailer tow mirrors. It has an upgraded "audiophile" sound system with satellite radio and factory sub-woofer. It also came with an upgraded suspension - "camper service springs", both front and back. I bought and installed a factory Ford 4x4 air dam for increased highway fuel efficiency. I have taken great care of this truck and can provide details since I bought it in 2008. The V-10 pulls strong. This truck has been used to get to work and take our family on vacation 3-4 times per year. If you want to see more pictures, let me know - I have the window sticker as well. The truck comes with a "Platinum" level 6 year, 100,000mi. warranty that is transferable to the new owner from Mercury Insurance. I can provide pictures of whatever you would like to see or answer any questions you may have.

Why am I selling? Because we just found out that in about oh say...8 more months (give or take) we are going to need seating for 6









***Edit*** Guess it would help if I put the price on here. Price is negotiable but I have it on Auto Trader for $28,250 (original sticker was $43,445) but will give a "camper's discount" to Outbackers and D&T folks







PM if you are interested.










































-CC


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!*

we have a front bench and it isnt to bad driving three across the front - tried the burb........ but more people means more cargo as well









good luck in the sale - Beautiful truck!!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

How much?


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> How much?


all kidding aside, that truck would be perfect for you....

i would prefer a DIESEL of course, but the V10 is a proven reliable power plant....

definitely worth considering anyway.

and collinsfam, congrats on the future new addition, may mom have an easy and uneventful term.

you kept that truck just sparkling, i can only hope to do half as well with mine....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> How much?


Price?? Ahh yeah good point. I have it on Auto Trader for $31,995 - Outbackers and D&T folks get a campers discount







. I would prefer to sell it to someone who is going to take care of it like the folks on Outbackers and Dog and Trailer. PM me if you are interested and I will let you know.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats Curtis! Boy I sure wish we could kick back and have one of your cigars someday again!

So I guess your gonna be looking for a Suburban.

You do know there is a company making brand new 2012 Excursions.

They take the old excursion body and use the doors and front end, along with dash, interior and running gear from a 2012 F350.

Makes for one cool looking Excursion! You might want to look into one of those!

Carey


----------

